# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Europa Trip.

## Dovadiv

I'm planning on doing a trip trough Europe with 2 Friends , we will be travelling by car , the countries i want to visit are : Poland (Hel) , Slovenia , Austria , Germany (Nurnburg) , Albania , Slovakia , Czech , Hungaria , Italy , France (seaside).
But we have no idea what to see there , any good tourism places , and hotels you may know?
Have you ever been to those places? , We would go in a Mazda RX-8 , not a big car , but enough for us.
I wonder , how much would everything cost? , and what would be the most expensive places?

----------

